

The Amateur Problem - AndreasFrom
http://stuartsierra.com/2013/07/28/the-amateur-problem

======
lkrubner
This sums up the most common case that I've encountered:

\-------------------

Simplifying assumptions do not belong in libraries; they belong in
applications, where you know the boundaries of the problem space. On rare
occasions, the ground of one problem is trod often enough to warrant a
framework. Emphasis on rare. A framework is almost always unnecessary, and, in
these days of rapidly-changing technological capabilities, likely to be
obsolete before it’s finished. Frameworks written by amateurs are the worst of
the worst: brittle constructs that assume everything in service of one or two
“dead simple” demos but collapse under the weight of a real-world application.

